# Indian Head Carving



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2010)

My friend in Birmingham carves as a hobby and just finished this Indian Head.  It is about 16 inches tall.
He asked me to set up a shot for him specifically showing a front shot with two angled side shots like so.  Had fun working on this one today!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe you nailed it, WVDawg.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Dec 18, 2010)

Love the carvings Dennis and agree with Hoss you nailed it for sure!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 18, 2010)

He did some fine carving work, and you captured it & presented it very well!  He ought to like that!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow! That's cool!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice work right there!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool shot and carving!


----------



## leo (Dec 20, 2010)

real nice


----------



## The Crowe (Sep 23, 2011)

found a carving today looks like bone the joint was carved like a head of a snake or a bird im gotng to post some pics after i get back from hunting tomarow


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dennis, this is Awesome work, not only from a carving standpoint but from your photography skills as well.  You have done a magnificent job of capturing your friends work.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 25, 2011)

Talent on both counts,the carving and photography.


----------



## quinn (Sep 25, 2011)

I missed this one,good job from both sides!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work here! And wow your friends carving are amazing! I totally want one!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow!  This goes back a ways!
Thanks all.
He just carved a miniature version and used it to make a mold for pouring silver to make a ring - I have the ring now to try to do another photo set for him.  Coming soon . . .


----------

